
Americans Can’t Help Themselves from Borrowing More on Credit Cards - nickles
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-09/americans-can-t-help-themselves-from-borrowing-more-on-credit-cards
======
arprocter
Strange that the article neglects to mention the need to build 'good credit'
to supposedly make things like car loans and house purchases possible

~~~
VOYD
I'm not sure anybody has a problem with their "Good Credit".

~~~
arprocter
As I understand it without using credit cards you don't build any. I lived for
years with only a debit card but because of the need to 'build credit' I'm now
forced to have credit as well.

It seems silly to say "Americans Can’t Help Themselves from Borrowing More on
Credit Cards" when the system relies on credit ratings

